# Gaining weight. How to?



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I've dropped 25 pounds in the last nine months. My training and eating habits haven't changed. I'm still doing weight training. I've went from 180 to 155 and I'm 6'0. I went in for a physical last Tuesday and all my numbers are fine. My clothes don't fit and I'm looking to go to lighter springs on my suspension. I want my weight back. I attribute it to my wife getting me off double IPAs and on to her fizzy Carlsbergs. I've never taken supplements but maybe I should try protein powder? Thanks.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Get Married, have kids.

Eat their leftovers.

Done.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I’m giving donations. You could have a fat transplant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Enjoy it I say, seems crazy to intentionally put on weight for no reason.


----------



## ugadawg (Jun 27, 2020)

I have trouble gaining weight as well. If you lift weights and ride bikes, you’re probably not eating enough. You probably also need to add more protein to your diet. Adding protein powder will also aid in muscle recovery.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

6'0' and 155# is pretty much the sweet spot for a spirited mountain biker imo. Maybe a little heavy for a roadie.

Agree to fuel rides well and get a nice meal with some protein after hard efforts.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I eat home cooked goumet meals breakfast, lunch and dinner and love to cook. Every meal is a production. When I was at 180, I still looked fit.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

D. Inoobinati said:


> Get Married, have kids.
> 
> Eat their leftovers.
> 
> Done.


I'm married but the kids are grown and gone.


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

I looked at a slice of pizza last week and gained 2lbs.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm a (little) bit younger than you but I went down this path recently because I was hurting myself doing normal things. 6'3", went from ~170 -> ~180lb.

Protein powder probably won't do it. WeightGain4000 or whatever weight gainer shake stuff your local shop sells is probably the quickest way. Add a shake into your normal day and it's like having four meals rather than three. Of course there's always a good chance you'll just get fat, you need to be using those extra calories.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

When I was younger I couldn't gain weight either no matter what I ate or otherwise did. Try a specific weight gain powder. They have a shitload of calories.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Drink double IPAs instead of those fizzy Carlsbergs.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Part of it is four big injuries last year where I went to the ER. Add another to my shoulder Thursday before last. The doc on Tuesday seemed to be unconcerned so I'm heading to the ER in the morning. Pretty much, I can't use my left arm.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Quite a unique problem. Answer seems easy as millions are overweight eating “an American diet”


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Eat more sushi.
=sParty


----------



## thatalexguy (Oct 5, 2021)

If you only lost fat mass and not muscle mass then your climbing will improve tremendously. You are going to start leaving your riding buddies behind.


----------



## crj5 (Jun 4, 2019)

The solution to your problem is in your signature.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

hate to be a downer, but you may be sick, l hope not, but a blood test may be in order just to be sure


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

shwndh said:


> Quite a unique problem. Answer seems easy as millions are overweight eating “an American diet”


No coffee, soda or fast food


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

It's easy to put on weight. Get some fat friends and follow their dietary and exercise regime.

Turned my wife from slim and athletic to a blob within three years.


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

oh F off. (light heartedly) Man I would love to have that issue. Drinking calories is the most efficient way to get em. I'd be doing milkshakes.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

It would be good to know if you’re losing muscle or fat. As we age, we lose muscle mass at a higher rate. Since muscle weighs more than fat, dropping 30 pounds in fat is unlikely. I would get checked out by a doc.

Here’s hoping you get some answers


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

You said your numbers were OK. Was this lab values or anthropometrics? You also mention a number of injuries which may have resulted in muscle loss.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

cmg said:


> hate to be a downer, but you may be sick, l hope not, but a blood test may be in order just to be sure


He said he stopped drinking beer. When I quit drinking I went from 235 to 195 pretty quickly. Y.M.M.V. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

milehi said:


> No coffee, soda or fast food


Is any of this new or is this how it was before the weight loss?

I had the same issue several years ago and teeter on it most years. I got down to 135 (5'-9") and everyone was worried about me. Doc said I was fine. Now I'll fluctuate between 150 and 140, I really try not to drop lower than 140. This is due to being more active in the summer and for some reason, exercise does not increase my appetite. 

But with your injuries it sounds like you may be less active? I think I recall you're pretty recently married, has she changed your diet beyond the IPAs?


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

You said you're lifting. Creatine supplementation will pump on a few pounds in a matter of days and you'll get stronger. I don't know the mechanism, but it somehow sucks water into your muscle cells. One of the few legal supplements that really works. Otherwise, eating a lot seems the obvious answer.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

chazpat said:


> I think I recall you're pretty recently married, has she changed your diet beyond the IPAs?


Maybe she's poisoning him. 
=sParty


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

I have the same damn issue! 6'1" and went from 176lbs. to 155lbs. in the last five years. The contributing factor was that I was diagnosed with pre-diabetes (hereditary) and I tweaked my healthy diet even more, and less beer. Buying clothes is a crap shoot unless I try everything on. I'm buying a Nutri Bullet sometime soon. I drank a daily green drink years ago and gained weight fairly quickly then, more than I wanted. The upside is I'm not carrying an extra ten pounds of body fat up every ascent, and that has improved my climbing ability.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

You guys are inspiring.
I'm 6'1", 189#.
Trying to get back down to 180ish.
I weighed 172# in high school but was 6'3" back then.
Yeah, gravity works -- it shortened me by 2" in 50 years.
FWIW beer works, too. The pounds have increased even as the height decreased.
=sParty

P.S. I plan to live forever. So far, so good.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe you have a tapeworm.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Eat more sushi.
> =sParty


Just not fizzy sushi. 🤢


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Biscuits and gravy seems to work for me.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> You guys are inspiring.
> I'm 6'1", 189#.
> Trying to get back down to 180ish.
> I weighed 172# in high school but was 6'3" back then.
> ...


I took my 89 year old father to the doctor last week. He seemed disappointed when they measured him at 5' 4 1/2". I didn't realize he's that short now.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Crockpot2001 said:


> You said your numbers were OK. Was this lab values or anthropometrics? You also mention a number of injuries which may have resulted in muscle loss.


I think it's the injuries that have kept me off the bike and out of the gym. I have almost no body fat and a fast metabolism. Last fall, I was out after a crash and had fluid drained from my knee, healed up just in time for a DH race and as soon as I got home, severly bruised the patella on the same knee putting me out for another three weeks. I go in for more bloodwork tomorrow but this is just a routine annual physical. I went through cancer 24 years ago and am dillegent with blood marker tests annually and don't put crap in my body besides those fizzy beers.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

chazpat said:


> Is any of this new or is this how it was before the weight loss?
> 
> I had the same issue several years ago and teeter on it most years. I got down to 135 (5'-9") and everyone was worried about me. Doc said I was fine. Now I'll fluctuate between 150 and 140, I really try not to drop lower than 140. This is due to being more active in the summer and for some reason, exercise does not increase my appetite.
> 
> But with your injuries it sounds like you may be less active? I think I recall you're pretty recently married, has she changed your diet beyond the IPAs?


No caffeine, ever. I'd be up for a week. Marriage has changed my diet. I'm eating more potatoes and bacon than usual, and thick Irish bacon at that.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Maybe you have a tapeworm.


Or depressed.
Or depressed about having a tapeworm.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> Or depressed.
> Or depressed about having a tapeworm.


Or a depressed tapeworm who eats to ease his depression. Let's name him Timmy.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Op is right in the middle of healthy bmi charts, maybe those things are actually right?

I could understand wanting to put on some weight if you made a living hanging drywall or some other occupation where you had to move a lot of mass regularly.


----------



## Pmrmusic26 (Apr 21, 2014)

eat pizza and beer 3-5times a week...problem will be solved fast


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

If you get the ok from the doc and have the strength and fitness you want what does it matter?

Tye lighter the better for mtb.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

J.B. Weld said:


> Op is right in the middle of healthy bmi charts, maybe those things are actually right?
> 
> I could understand wanting to put on some weight if you made a living hanging drywall or some other occupation where you had to move a lot of mass regularly.


Mountain biking isn’t an occupation for most of us but it seems to me that mountain biking does involve moving a lot of mass regularly. 
Am I right?
=sParty


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> Mountain biking isn’t an occupation for most of us but it seems to me that mountain biking does involve moving a lot of mass regularly.
> Am I right?
> =sParty



For sure, and most of that mass is the rider. Op can be plenty strong for the task at that weight imo


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The OP poses such a Picard-esque inquiry. Hmmm...


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

when you can ride and lift Id focus on gaining weight. Add more protein to you diet. Either a shake or real food. A Tbsp of olive oil is 120 calories. 2 per meal and 3 large Tbls of peanutbutter is over 1000k calories added a day( 3 IPAs) but weight gain will be fat if not active.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Buy a pizza oven. 

I did, best investment for my cooking ever. Not only for pizza, which turns out to be exceptionally easy to make even with long-ferment sourdough, but you'll also get the best sear on a steak ever, best roasted veggies, etc... 

Also I envy your weight, at 6' even if I got down to 180lbs I'd be well under 10% body fat.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'm not used to being scrawny. I like gravity and climbing not so much. This is 180 and I'd like to be back there.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

milehi said:


> I'm not used to being scrawny. I like gravity and climbing not so much. This is 180 and I'd like to be back there.
> View attachment 1969345


You know how you lost weight.
Stop doing that.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

milehi said:


> I've dropped 25 pounds in the last nine months. My training and eating habits haven't changed. I'm still doing weight training. I've went from 180 to 155 and I'm 6'0. I went in for a physical last Tuesday and all my numbers are fine. My clothes don't fit and I'm looking to go to lighter springs on my suspension. I want my weight back. I attribute it to my wife getting me off double IPAs and on to her fizzy Carlsbergs. I've never taken supplements but maybe I should try protein powder? Thanks.


lmao want gain weight? 😟😀


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

MSU Alum said:


> You know how you lost weight.
> Stop doing that.


Stop getting older? I can't slow down but don't bounce back from injuries like I used to.


----------



## malucky (Mar 7, 2015)

MSU Alum said:


> You know how you lost weight.
> Stop doing that.


Exactly!!!

OP,

In all seriousness, I was recently in the same boat, but being a former combat soldier I'm pretty good at getting the mass back. I was at 225 and very lean on my last combat deployment about 10 years ago (6'3" height) and just a little over a year and a half ago I was down to 199 pounds. 

I cleaned up the diet and then scaled it up, taking care to add more root vegetables like rutabaga, parsnips, carrots, yucca etc,. I hate being stopped up.

When you eat this way, there's not a lot of room for beer or junk because to each 2500-3000 calories of basic foods is a LOT of eating. Most people just add shakes, smoothies and such, but those are LOADED with sugars, which just isn't my thing. I just scaled a healthy plate size up until I got my desired calories, and adjusted weekly.

I'm now back to 215-ish and still gaining a bit here and there, mostly in the upper body. Not at all hard if you start by cleaning out the junk food, scale it all up and train the muscle groups you want to grow

Mark


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

malucky said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> OP,
> 
> ...


I don't eat junk food and avoid sugar and processed food. I live in the farm belt of Southern California with citrus groves and fruit and vegetable stands everywhere. I'm a glutton for the local orange blossom honey though. It's the only sweets I eat. Every single thing I make is from scratch. The other night I made green chicken chili and I used local tomatillos instead of something from a can. The chicken was sourced locally too. Just an example of my eating habits.


----------



## Schlubbe (Jan 22, 2004)

Ben & Jerry's would be glad to help you with that problem.


----------



## malucky (Mar 7, 2015)

milehi said:


> I don't eat junk food and avoid sugar and processed food. I live in the farm belt of Southern California with citrus groves and fruit and vegetable stands everywhere. I'm a glutton for the local orange blossom honey though. It's the only sweets I eat. Every single thing I make is from scratch. The other night I made green chicken chili and I used local tomatillos instead of something from a can. The chicken was sourced locally too. Just an example of my eating habits.


Sounds good! 

You seem to be a bit of a "foodie"...so it's likely that the way you make it is not very high in calories. You'll need to scale up BALANCED (fat/carbs/protein) ratios to everything. If you add yuca (my favorite) or potatoes, and slightly more meat to the chili you'd add protein, bulk, extra carbs and extra calories. 

I watch cooking videos for inspiration, and also get my family involved to make it less a chore explore new recipes. My kids and their wives are all too happy to come over for something different, and we all like to eat at family gatherings.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

malucky said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> You seem to be a bit of a "foodie"...so it's likely that the way you make it is not very high in calories. You'll need to scale up BALANCED (fat/carbs/protein) ratios to everything. If you add yuca (my favorite) or potatoes, and slightly more meat to the chili you'd add protein, bulk, extra carbs and extra calories.
> 
> I watch cooking videos for inspiration, and also get my family involved to make it less a chore explore new recipes. My kids and their wives are all too happy to come over for something different, and we all like to eat at family gatherings.


Here's today's menu. Breakfast- breakfast sandwhich on sourdough with two eggs, turkey, bacon, tomato, Irish white cheddar and fresh squeezed OJ. I have chickens so eggs are in every breakfast.

Lunch was a fat chicken, potato and cheese burrito with homage Pico

Dinner was In and Out clone Double Doubles with both a Tillamook cheddar slice and blue cheese crumbles and bacon along with homemade fries.

I have to fast 8 hours for bloodwork tomorrow but am going with the wife and bringing a picnic. Turkey, bacon, red onion and baby Swiss on rosemary sourdough. Apple slices and blueberries too. And a couple beers. Wife still can't get over the fact we can't drink in parks here lol.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

milehi said:


> Stop getting older? I can't slow down but don't bounce back from injuries like I used to.


No, just go back to drinking double IPAs. Bags of Guitard milk chocolate chips in the freezer is another good strategy. But they don't go together!


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

milehi said:


> I think it's the injuries that have kept me off the bike and out of the gym. I have almost no body fat and a fast metabolism. Last fall, I was out after a crash and had fluid drained from my knee, healed up just in time for a DH race and as soon as I got home, severly bruised the patella on the same knee putting me out for another three weeks. I go in for more bloodwork tomorrow but this is just a routine annual physical. I went through cancer 24 years ago and am dillegent with blood marker tests annually and don't put crap in my body besides those fizzy beers.


I think you are right about the gym.

If nothing changed in your habits then I would say check for cancer. But you have checked that. Furthermore, your habits have changed. You are out of the gym and likely are losing muscle mass. The heavy stuff. 

Sounds like you are active enough to keep off the fat but can't maintain the muscles without weight training. Fortunately it comes back fast. Sorta


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Sparticus said:


> You guys are inspiring.
> I'm 6'1", 189#.
> Trying to get back down to 180ish.
> I weighed 172# in high school but was 6'3" back then.
> ...


Following that trend, you are going to be 3 feet tall in 3022. Which wouldn't be too bad except following trends in wheels, mountain bikes are going to be rolling on 200 inch wheels by then....


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Its easy to gain weight, its harder to lose weight and keep the weight off.
This is how you gain weight, you eat lots of bread, lots of juices, and cola's, pasta's and might as well throw in vegetable oil, ice cream, flavored yogurt, chocolate bars, potatoe chips, drink lots of alcohol, eat fast food like the Baconater from Wendy's. The more empty calories the better, the less nutrition the better.

Do zero physical activity and sit around doing f.all.

You will be fat and obese in no time


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

matt4x4 said:


> Its easy to gain weight, its harder to lose weight and keep the weight off.
> This is how you gain weight, you eat lots of bread, lots of juices, and cola's, pasta's and might as well throw in vegetable oil, ice cream, flavored yogurt, chocolate bars, potatoe chips, drink lots of alcohol, eat fast food like the Baconater from Wendy's. The more empty calories the better, the less nutrition the better.


⬆ I like the sound of this!*
=sParty

*Deleted the words I didn't like.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

ZX11 said:


> I think you are right about the gym.
> 
> If nothing changed in your habits then I would say check for cancer. But you have checked that. Furthermore, your habits have changed. You are out of the gym and likely are losing muscle mass. The heavy stuff.
> 
> Sounds like you are active enough to keep off the fat but can't maintain the muscles without weight training. Fortunately it comes back fast. Sorta


Atrophy from back to back injuries, and then snow. Wet snow that stuck around. The single speed will whip me into shape.


----------



## malucky (Mar 7, 2015)

milehi said:


> Here's today's menu. Breakfast- breakfast sandwhich on sourdough with two eggs, turkey, bacon, tomato, Irish white cheddar and fresh squeezed OJ. I have chickens so eggs are in every breakfast.
> 
> Lunch was a fat chicken, potato and cheese burrito with homage Pico
> 
> ...


Looks pretty clean. Have you broken down the portion size and calculated the overall caloric intake? I ask because people that eat clean often over-estimate calories, and people that eat junk tend to under estimate.

Your diet looks similar to mine (minus any fast-food). Here's my breakfast today

--Baked yuca (large portion), 3 whole eggs sunny side (I like Happy Eggs), a big bowl of charro beans with extra Pico, 4 slices of uncured, thick-sliced bacon, about a cup of steel cut oatmeal and 1/2 of a plain Ruby Red grapefruit. I don't weigh everything, just estimate, but this should be around 800-900 calories including the extra condiments. 

Lunch is going to be 2 pan seared skinless chicken thighs, red cabbage, fried in olive oil with a little bacon and red-wine vinegar, unleavened bread with cretons and whatever leftover vegetables that are in the fridge.

I haven't thought about dinner much (it's still early), but a couple of large lamb gyros with extra tsatziki, mixed greens and Rosemary seasoned baked potato wedges sounds appetizing.

Of course, at the end of the day a trip to the brewery for a few pints and a plate of smoked chicken wings and carrot slices (my favorite).

I adjust the quantity of food (not the types of food) at the beginning of each week. It's too much for me to monitor it daily.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Gyros sound good. I haven't made them since summer. I do the meat in a Greek yogurt maridade.


----------



## malucky (Mar 7, 2015)

Yum! Definitely Gyros tonight.

And this is what I was talking about when I mentioned getting the family involved. I get bored of the same routine and menu, and sometimes don't want to eat, but one of my kids, my friends or family will bring up something they want, and off we go to the market for supplies! Cooking in our house is a family affair, and having friends or family motivate me to work out and eat right makes it almost too easy.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

milehi said:


> Gyros sound good. I haven't made them since summer. I do the meat in a Greek yogurt maridade.
> View attachment 1969442
> 
> View attachment 1969443


Oh man, that looks legit!


Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I can definitely relate to the OP. Last year I retired, got a girlfriend, improved my diet, lost 30 pounds, have clean bloodwork, and now none of my shirts fit because they’re too loose so I go shirtless all the time showing my abs because I have no body fat and as a result I’m getting all kinds of unwanted attention from women. It’s a curse really…



[wakes up]


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nat said:


> I can definitely relate to the OP. Last year I retired, got a girlfriend, improved my diet, lost 30 pounds, have clean bloodwork, and now none of my shirts fit because they’re too loose so I go shirtless all the time showing my abs because I have no body fat and as a result I’m getting all kinds of unwanted attention from women. It’s a curse really…
> 
> 
> 
> [wakes up]


Whoa!
What a coincidence, Nat -- I did the same thing!
=sParty





*Well, not quite... I haven't awoken yet...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

What's funny, and I guess somewhat unfortunate, is that I get far more female interest now at 49 than I ever have. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

WHALENARD said:


> What's funny, and I guess somewhat unfortunate, is that I get far more female interest now at 49 than I ever have.


Don't worry -- this'll change. 
=sParty


----------



## malucky (Mar 7, 2015)

WHALENARD said:


> What's funny, and I guess somewhat unfortunate, is that I get far more female interest now at 49 than I ever have.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


I'm almost 60, but same here. I figure that it's only the girls with daddy issues.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> Don't worry -- this'll change.
> =sParty


Inevitable, perhaps I should try to appreciate it more. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

malucky said:


> I'm almost 60, but same here. I figure that it's only the girls with daddy issues.


DILF's are the latest trend they say.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Crankout said:


> DILF's are the latest trend they say.


It's a good time to be an old man. 
=sParty


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I guess if you want to build muscle mass rather than fat then all the pie eating advice on here is moot. 
The reality is that endurance aerobic exercise is counter productive to building muscle mass. To be more muscly and less scrawny you need to ride less and hit the gym more. Allow time for recovery and eat lots of protein to build mass......

And or maybe punch into short fast burst and more dh shuttle sessions that work muscle rather than burning cardio up a hill.... 

Personally i say stuff the gym and go and ride. But I do a lot of hike a bike with pedal, push, carry for hundreds of vert meters. Its less cardio and more muscular. Maybe you could look at that type of riding. Not sure if its available in your local.....


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

malucky said:


> I'm almost 60, but same here. I figure that it's only the girls with daddy issues.


All about the numbers. More likely you survived to the age the male completion that got all the girls died off. It just gets better. Ten women for every guy if you make it to 80.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Viagrampa


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

plummet said:


> I guess if you want to build muscle mass rather than fat then all the pie eating advice on here is moot.
> The reality is that endurance aerobic exercise is counter productive to building muscle mass. To be more muscly and less scrawny you need to ride less and hit the gym more. Allow time for recovery and eat lots of protein to build mass......
> 
> And or maybe punch into short fast burst and more dh shuttle sessions that work muscle rather than burning cardio up a hill....
> ...


The events I like to do and have always done are time trial events. Super D, DH and Enduro. Explosive power and enough meat on the bones for the crash. I race the odd XC event in the SS class but I'm out of place on an XC course. These days, I'd rather travel somewhere and ride all day. I'm doing a DH or Super D in April or whatever they call it to get the forest service permit and want my 30 pounds back. I live in the sticks and the gym shut down so I'll be back to push ups, pull ups and the kettle bell, and the single speed for legs. My sister is the head instructor at the yoga place in town and I'll probably take in some classes to strengthen my core, but not from her. She's a loon.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

milehi said:


> The events I like to do and have always done are time trial events. Super D, DH and Enduro. Explosive power and enough meat on the bones for the crash. I race the odd XC event in the SS class but I'm out of place on an XC course. These days, I'd rather travel somewhere and ride all day. I'm doing a DH or Super D in April or whatever they call it to get the forest service permit and want my 30 pounds back. I live in the sticks and the gym shut down so I'll be back to push ups, pull ups and the kettle bell, and the single speed for legs. My sister is the head instructor at the yoga place in town and I'll probably take in some classes to strengthen my core, but not from her. She's a loon.


Sounds like you are doing the right ****. My only other thought is find another sport as well that works the upper body. 
Surfing/ stand up paddle boarding. More fun would be moto. Or oven e-bike. That could be a good way to build muscle. Less cardo more down. Find some difficult downs that work the upper body and loop it out.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

You need to be eating a lot of protein to put on muscle vs fat. Best supplement out there for protein is Fortagen. Try to eat 1g of protein per 1lb of body weight per day. If you can’t do it with just food the Fortagen will help a ton.









Fortagen


Meet Fortagen, an essential amino acid supplement with 5x more efficiency than standard protein sources. This powerful muscle-building formula provides the optimum amino acid ratios and utilization.




www.jaquishbiomedical.com


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Brules said:


> You need to be eating a lot of protein to put on muscle vs fat. Best supplement out there for protein is Fortagen. Try to eat 1g of protein per 1lb of body weight per day. If you can’t do it with just food the Fortagen will help a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stay out of this stuff until somebody is giving dangerous or financially wasteful advice, like the above.

Sorry, but that's not how protein works. Throwing additional protein or amino acids at a sufficiently fed host does not build lean muscle without extreme physical stress and the right set of genes. Even then, it may be too much. While I have my own clinical resources for the general populace, I will provide this link which is specific to muscle gaining. Since Milehi has mentioned CA in the past, and if it was liver, renal, or bone, there may be added concern.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Crockpot2001 said:


> I stay out of this stuff until somebody is giving dangerous or financially wasteful advice, like the above.
> 
> Sorry, but that's not how protein works. Throwing additional protein or amino acids at a sufficiently fed host does not build lean muscle without extreme physical stress and the right set of genes. Even then, it may be too much. While I have my own clinical resources for the general populace, I will provide this link which is specific to muscle gaining. Since Milehi has mentioned CA in the past, and if it was liver, renal, or bone, there may be added concern.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I’ll take Dr Jaquish over your advice thanks. He invented osteo strong and X3 bar and Fortagen. He knows more about it than just about anybody. Fortagen with the X3 bar workout will pile pounds of muscle on if you intake enough protein. I don’t take Fortagen but I do X3 and it’s pretty much amazing. I’ve had doubters try it and get humbled in about 30 seconds lol. I eat 200g+ of protein a day and heathy as a horse. 

Dr visits and full blood panels 4 times a year. Lost 50lbs so far. 25-30 to go.


----------



## Philco (Dec 31, 2021)

You are breathing solvents from the B-21 bombers being built in southern California. Notice fewer fat people in the region? They are working with lots and lots of solvents in carbon fiber and plastics, etc. B-1 had radioactive Boron in its composites from a nuclear reactor. Absorbs microwaves or some crap.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just look into how they gain weight on livestock, its not that hard. They actually make the animal eat more and more because their food doesnt have a lot of protein or fat, just carb load them and they fatten up quickly.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

matt4x4 said:


> Just look into how they gain weight on livestock, its not that hard. They actually make the animal eat more and more because their food doesnt have a lot of protein or fat, just carb load them and they fatten up quickly.


I have to chuckle thinking cows might normally be quaffing protein shakes to maintain bovine figures. But yeah, the finishing using grains does add that nice marbling(fat) vs. their normal diet which is dependent on amino acids vs. whole proteins. I'm no animal nutrition scientist but I've heard (herd) the process drives the animal to the edge of DMII.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Go back to drinking beer.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

The last time my wife went on a healthy food kick, I dropped 10+ pounds (and didn't need to ... 6' and 155).

I thought I was sick.
Doc says... Eat more...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Healthy weights are a bit more complicated as you get older. All else being equal, it could be that >65 or even >75, leaner could be worse.

Having a store of calories could be advantageous if hospitalization occurs, for example.
As usual, having a care provider who is familiar with your characteristics, who you can talk to usually makes the most sense.

BMI and all-cause mortality in older adults: a meta-analysis | The American Journal of Clinical Nutrition | Oxford Academic (oup.com)


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

MSU Alum said:


> Healthy weights are a bit more complicated as you get older. All else being equal, it could be that >65 or even >75, leaner could be worse.
> 
> Having a store of calories could be advantageous if hospitalization occurs, for example.
> As usual, having a care provider who is familiar with your characteristics, who you can talk to usually makes the most sense.
> ...


Nice. Well said.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Crockpot2001 said:


> Nice. Well said.


Your name is "Crockpot" and that's your addition to this thread? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Your name is "Crockpot" and that's your addition to this thread?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


It should be clear that I was agreeing with what MSU Alum had said. If you have some kind of problem with that, I cannot help you. I have commented elsewhere.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

milehi said:


> I've dropped 25 pounds in the last nine months. My training and eating habits haven't changed. I'm still doing weight training. I've went from 180 to 155 and I'm 6'0. I went in for a physical last Tuesday and all my numbers are fine. My clothes don't fit and I'm looking to go to lighter springs on my suspension. I want my weight back. I attribute it to my wife getting me off double IPAs and on to her fizzy Carlsbergs. I've never taken supplements but maybe I should try protein powder? Thanks.


First i am 5 11 and weight 140.
Your weight is fine. Just put 30 pounds of potatoes on your back and go climbing.
I think you will prefer your weight.
Eat tons of salt, cheese and water retention will put you at 199 but the price will be huge.
Your choice.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

33red said:


> First i am 5 11 and weight 140.
> Your weight is fine. Just put 30 pounds of potatoes on your back and go climbing.
> I think you will prefer your weight.
> Eat tons of salt, cheese and water retention will put you at 199 but the price will be huge.
> Your choice.


Case hardened arteries, here we come... Arterial sclerosis is not something a fella should be working toward. Nor is instilling hypertension! 

I do understand milehi's concern and desire to regain what has been lost. As I progress through cancer treatment, I have dumped waaaaay too much weight in the form of muscle mass since my body fat is and always has been a negative integer. My concern will be reestablishing what once was and continuing with the -integer body fat feature. 

And, milehi, you might want to consult a physician and dietician to get on track with your ultimate goal. The need to establish a clean bill of health first and foremost is key, being you are a cancer survivor, if my senility didn't kick in! Do the deed in good healthy ways so you can keep riding and doing life.


----------



## Tommy E (Oct 30, 2019)

Simplicity is eat more calories than you burn if you want to put on weight. The type of calories that you choose to eat will define your health. Full disclosure, I am out of shape and eat like crap.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

TOMMY!!! Put the Twinkies down....


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

If you're over 50, usually all you have to do is just look at food and you'll gain weight...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ElTortoise said:


> If you're over 50, usually all you have to do is just look at food and you'll gain weight...


Pfft! 

I am 59 and have never been able to gain weight from high beer consumption let alone OD'ing on food (Quality only) evar. It's a wive's tale, I say!


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I wish I had that problem. I have a spare 25 to give ya if you want lol.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Brules said:


> I wish I had that problem. I have a spare 25 to give ya if you want lol.


Only accepting muscle mass. Cancer treatment has taken it away.


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

If you want to 'fatten up' use sugar, refined grains, and skim milk. It won't be healthy weight but it will be weight stored in fat cells, both visceral and sub-cutaneous (around organs and under the skin).

If you want to add muscle mass and help your body respond better to strength training (get stronger and bigger muscles) , eat more protein. Lots more. Start replacing starches on your plate with animal sourced foods.

EX: instead of a cheeseburger on a bun with fries, get a double cheeseburger sans bun and get broccoli or some other green veggies as your side.

You can add muscle at any age it just takes longer when you're older. 

Lean muscle mass is the fountain of youth and even octogenarians have been shown to positively respond to resistance training.

doit.gif


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

milehi said:


> I've dropped 25 pounds in the last nine months. My training and eating habits haven't changed. I'm still doing weight training. I've went from 180 to 155 and I'm 6'0. I went in for a physical last Tuesday and all my numbers are fine. My clothes don't fit and I'm looking to go to lighter springs on my suspension. I want my weight back. I attribute it to my wife getting me off double IPAs and on to her fizzy Carlsbergs. I've never taken supplements but maybe I should try protein powder? Thanks.


Would it be rude if I just said 'F**K YOU!' Milehi. I kid.

I fought being underweight for 30 years and worked hard for 10+ years to size up. Then I was incredibly fit and I'd say my ideal weight from 30-40 years of age. And it's kind of been a challenge to stay as trim since getting married and having a kid these last 10 years.

It feels strange now to skip so many meals, exercise and be physical often, yet slowly just continue to gain weight. Much of it muscle but it still irks me that I can't be as slender as I'd like to be.

I have to say though, being 6' tall and only 155# is really quite skinny. When I was 5'11" and 178#s I was freakin' ripped and my BF measured between 6-7% and I didn't have huge muscles or anything.

This is probably a good time to mention that I did have a period where I began just getting more and more skinny, and it was in fact a tapeworm that came from eating sushi. That sort of weight loss should involve a thorough health checkup.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Only accepting muscle mass. Cancer treatment has taken it away.


For a protein supplement look up Fortagen. Was developed for cancer patients and is a great way to get healthy protein. To build mass you need to consume your body weight in protein daily and hit the gym and you’ll build mass. Fortagen is a great way to hit that protein intake.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

That's a lot of protein! LOL


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

If you want to build muscle you have to have the ingredients to do it. It is a lot this why Fortagen is nice. I’m 6’/295 and I can’t eat enough to hit it lol. But it works. I’m 50 in Feb and I’m packing muscle on like I was in HS (yes I do TRT - 659 was my T number last week). 17” arms, 44” waist, 50” chest, now starting on really trying to build leg endurance as pedaling my big fireplug butt is hard. So hard. 🤣 I’m up to 2x25 sets of 225lbs on squats. Trying to get to 4x25 2 days a week plus stair master

1 year before and after. I do the gym 4 days a week.










I’ll also say again, if you’re over 45-50, get your T checked. On the right is what a 200 testosterone guy looks like. If you don’t have T, you will struggle like I did to gain muscle weight.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Yah well, this is me with a T level of 17 (pic chosen because my face is mostly hidden), tested again just to be sure. Next test came in with a very similar number.

I had low enough T to compete as a woman in many sports.

HRT helps and I've been on it for years now, but diet is what matters.

I also outweigh OP by 25#s here, while being shorter, and having a 30" waist. I was 39 at the time.









Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

This is a method, warning the weight gain is ridiculous. need Mexican food from mom and pop shops but not from taco bell or del taco. it needs to have lots of lard, rice, beans, cheese, avocado and corn based products. for drink choco milk w whole milk sugar and for desert cake w real cream and sugar. cycle that with heavily breaded and fried chinese food with sweet sauces with fried rice same for drink and desert as before. good luck 😁


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I like being thin to climb so i suggest stay there.
If you add more salt, more cheese you will retain water, you might gain 10 pounds.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Stewiewin said:


> This is a method, warning the weight gain is ridiculous. need Mexican food from mom and pop shops but not from taco bell or del taco. it needs to have lots of lard, rice, beans, cheese, avocado and corn based products. for drink choco milk w whole milk sugar and for desert cake w real cream and sugar. cycle that with heavily breaded and fried chinese food with sweet sauces with fried rice same for drink and desert as before. good luck 😁


That's pretty much how I eat. I love to cook and do all the cooking at home. I just don't eat a lot. I don't eat fast food or at chain restaurants. I just weighed myself. 150 even. I'm 5'11. 180 is where I want to be. I don't go to the gym but I've been splitting cords of oak all summer along with regular riding on the single speed and a lot of surfing. I think part of the weight loss is I quit drinking IPAs and switched to yellow fizzy beer that my wife drinks


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

milehi said:


> That's pretty much how I eat. I love to cook and do all the cooking at home. I just don't eat a lot. I don't eat fast food or at chain restaurants. I just weighed myself. 150 even. I'm 5'11. 180 is where I want to be. I don't go to the gym but I've been splitting cords of oak all summer along with regular riding on the single speed and a lot of surfing. I think part of the weight loss is I quit drinking IPAs and switched to yellow fizzy beer that my wife drinks


i want to be 150 and im 180 😀


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

milehi said:


> That's pretty much how I eat. I love to cook and do all the cooking at home. I just don't eat a lot. I don't eat fast food or at chain restaurants. I just weighed myself. 150 even. I'm 5'11. 180 is where I want to be. I don't go to the gym but I've been splitting cords of oak all summer along with regular riding on the single speed and a lot of surfing. I think part of the weight loss is I quit drinking IPAs and switched to yellow fizzy beer that my wife drinks


Sounds like you're just hung up on the numbers. Why do you want to weigh more?

5'-9" and 145, sometimes drop down to 140. About 8 years ago I dropped to 135 and everybody was worried about me. People were telling me I looked "gaunt".


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

milehi said:


> That's pretty much how I eat. I love to cook and do all the cooking at home. I just don't eat a lot. I don't eat fast food or at chain restaurants. I just weighed myself. 150 even. I'm 5'11. 180 is where I want to be. I don't go to the gym but I've been splitting cords of oak all summer along with regular riding on the single speed and a lot of surfing. I think part of the weight loss is I quit drinking IPAs and switched to yellow fizzy beer that my wife drinks


Does the Coco approve yeller bur?

Prior to cancer, I was 160-170, post at 115. Cook my food with wholesome 'gredients, meats typically smoked in the pit. No processed foods of any sort cause who likes powdered eggs! 
The weight is going to be a long haul thing to keep the body fat % a negative integer as it has been for 59 years. Sunspot fuels me with leaded premium only...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Ice cream before bed.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> Yah well, this is me with a T level of 17 (pic chosen because my face is mostly hidden), tested again just to be sure. Next test came in with a very similar number.
> 
> I had low enough T to compete as a woman in many sports.
> 
> ...


Chris Cornell?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

chazpat said:


> Sounds like you're just hung up on the numbers. Why do you want to weigh more?
> 
> 5'-9" and 145, sometimes drop down to 140. About 8 years ago I dropped to 135 and everybody was worried about me. People were telling me I looked "gaunt".


Damn; you're racing lean.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Crankout said:


> Chris Cornell?


A riding buddy called me the day CC passed and said: "dude your Doppleganger CC just died, be careful today!"

My wife said "yah I wish he was CC's doppleganger..."


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I don't think low T is the problem. Saturday my wife and I never left the bed except to eat and a beer run. I took care of her six times from morning 'til night. Me 52; her 46. I've never been tested because performance issues have never been a thought. I also wake up with a kickstand in the morning like when I was 13.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Stewiewin said:


> i want to be 150 and im 180 😀


I want to be 180 and I'm a long way from that!


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

cmg said:


> hate to be a downer, but you may be sick, l hope not, but a blood test may be in order just to be sure


 I agree, that type of wright loss is a red flag.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

milehi said:


> I also wake up with a kickstand in the morning like when I was 13.


This was the 1st question, reworded, my doc had when I approached him a few yrs ago about low T!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Funny thing about being over 50.

Dude, you need to lose some weight.
or
Dude, you look like you've lost weight, you should see a doctor.


.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

milehi said:


> I don't think low T is the problem. Saturday my wife and I never left the bed except to eat and a beer run. I took care of her six times from morning 'til night. Me 52; her 46. I've never been tested because performance issues have never been a thought. I also wake up with a kickstand in the morning like when I was 13.


Too much information …


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

Seems like you someone was very serious about their cycling, whether it be mtb or otherwise, they would want to run on the wiry side. All that climbing and such. 10 pounds makes a huge difference too me on the climbs. Unless you needed the mass for you job, like police or military etc.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> Seems like you someone was very serious about their cycling, whether it be mtb or otherwise, they would want to run on the wiry side. All that climbing and such. 10 pounds makes a huge difference too me on the climbs. Unless you needed the mass for you job, like police or military etc.


Less isn't always better. When I raced full time, I got down to 158 for the reasons you mentioned. Everything got worse. Endurance, power, sleep, and I started getting sick all the time. 170 ended up being my ideal race weight at the time.


.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

_CJ said:


> Less isn't always better. When I raced full time, I got down to 158 for the reasons you mentioned. Everything got worse. Endurance, power, sleep, and I started getting sick all the time. 170 ended up being my ideal race weight at the time.
> 
> 
> .


I dont know your height, but take a look at all the elite racers.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> Too much information …


Yah, I was going to recommend an enlargement procedure but thought best of it. 

6x!!

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> I dont know your height, but take a look at all the elite racers.


The elite racers do show up to the Tour quite lean. From what I understand that isn’t necessarily a steady state level of body fat for them, and it is not without its difficulties and risks to train at their level and get super lean. They need to recover from workouts, not get a virus, and not get so hangry they murder a teammate.
Additional concerns like age-related loss of muscle mass and staying durable enough to take the occasional spill might make the masters athlete want to make more space for weight training in their program. Keeping/adding muscle mass may be more beneficial that just being as light as possible. 
Of course, eating clean and not carrying extra fat is also important as we get older.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

some of the xco riders burn up to 10k calories a day. basically just shove in food just to keep the body weight. 


Dunnigan said:


> The elite racers do show up to the Tour quite lean. From what I understand that isn’t necessarily a steady state level of body fat for them, and it is not without its difficulties and risks to train at their level and get super lean. They need to recover from workouts, not get a virus, and not get so hangry they murder a teammate.
> Additional concerns like age-related loss of muscle mass and staying durable enough to take the occasional spill might make the masters athlete want to make more space for weight training in their program. Keeping/adding muscle mass may be more beneficial that just being as light as possible.
> Of course, eating clean and not carrying extra fat is also important as we get older.


wth is eating clean?


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

Stewiewin said:


> some of the xco riders burn up to 10k calories a day. basically just shove in food just to keep the body weight.
> 
> wth is eating clean?


Clean meaning less processed food. If you are burning 10k calories a day, maybe not so important. For mere mortals, it's hard to get lean on potato chips, French fries, ice cream, and sugary drinks. Elite athletes in general are paying more attention to diet than back in the day, giving their bodies the fuel to run at their best and recover quickly for the next workout.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

how these people do 100k rides day after day without any rest?


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Feel blessed 😂


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

Stewiewin said:


> how these people do 100k rides day after day without any rest?


Pros build their fitness over years of dedicated training. During a stage race, the rest of the day is organized around recovery. And they suffer--sore arses, fatigue, riding with injuries. Then take extra recovery time after a big stage race to get back to normal.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Dunnigan said:


> Pros build their fitness over years of dedicated training. During a stage race, the rest of the day is organized around recovery. And they suffer--sore arses, fatigue, riding with injuries. Then take extra recovery time after a big stage race to get back to normal.


And, even during those world tour rest days (typically 2 per three-week stage) race they often still get on their bikes and stay fresh.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

Follow the body builder style diet eating full meal every 2 hours. Even the strongest metabolism will snap under that many calories. 😁


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

Crankout said:


> And, even during those world tour rest days (typically 2 per three-week stage) race they often still get on their bikes and stay fresh.


Yep. They are so fit, I would be working hard to keep the wheel on their 2-hour "off day" ride. One of the coaches put like so, that after several days of hard racing, their motors would just seize up if they did nothing for a day.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

for xco riders their "chill" days is already my vos max 🤣


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

milehi said:


> I don't think low T is the problem. Saturday my wife and I never left the bed except to eat and a beer run. *I took care of her six times from morning 'til night.* Me 52; her 46. I've never been tested because performance issues have never been a thought. I also wake up with a kickstand in the morning like when I was 13.


This is where all your calories are going!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

One word:

chanko


----------

